# حصري : Standard Method of Measurement - SMM7



## عمر الفاروق (5 يونيو 2011)

حصري ...... 


وارجو منكم جميعا الدعاء لمصر وبلاد المسلمين.....


----------



## محمد مطر (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير

اللهم احفظ بلاد المسلمين، واكلأهم بعين رعايتك


----------



## بن دحمان (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يونيو 2011)

اللهم احفظ مصر وبلاد المسلمين من عبث العابثين


----------



## abosalah1 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
يارب إحفظ مصــــــــــــــــــــــرنا وجميع بلاد المسلمين


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nakib12 (16 يونيو 2011)

Alot of thanks


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكل الاخوة ... اللهم احمي بلاد المسلمين ... وانصر الشعوب الصامدة علي الطواغيت الجاثمة...وانصر اللهم اهلنا


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (18 يونيو 2011)

thanks so much,,


----------



## althawadi2000 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## الكثافه (5 ديسمبر 2011)

حفظ الله مصر واعادها أم الدنيا


----------



## عادل المقدمي (18 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم *
*ارجو من الاخوة المشتركين الكرام مساعدتي في الحصول على نسخة من الكتاب:*

*Civil Engineering STANDARD METHOD OF MEASUREMENT*

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 فبراير 2012)

أرجو من الأخ عمر الفاروق لو يوجد Matrial لشرح مهام حاسب الكميات المحترف , و شكراً


----------



## seeker (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

